
Show HN: A man page database that isn't awful - scolvin
https://helpmanual.io/man1/man/
======
charlieegan3
I think this is great. Could it source examples? e.g. from:

\-
[http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse](http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/browse)

\- [http://www.bashoneliners.com](http://www.bashoneliners.com)

\- [https://bashhub.com](https://bashhub.com)

\- [https://github.com/awesome-lists/awesome-
bash#community](https://github.com/awesome-lists/awesome-bash#community)

------
jordigh
So, this is what GNU info was supposed to do, twenty years ago. And yet,
everyone hates info because they can't figure out the interface and they want
manpages. Or because info manuals are too verbose, perhaps.

I wonder if having everything on a web browser is what should have happened
(and this is what GNU info does too). Or maybe the problem is that nobody
likes writing documentation in a format such as info.

~~~
scolvin
The groff format which is the basis for man pages is pretty unpleasant
compared to it's modern equivalents, I suspect that's half the problem.

------
mgliwka
The feature running the command with --version and --help and variations
thereof is great :-)

~~~
scolvin
Thanks. It's pretty nasty to generate. Lots of commands do horrible thinks
when run with "\--help" or "-h".

Running it for ~8000 commands cause about 100 "something went wrong system
messages", a few hundred random file to be generated, the desktop manager to
crash completely a few times and the speakers on my desktop to start buzzing
occasionally.

